# Russ "Lil Peepers" Cats



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

I wanted to show you all these CUTE Russ Berrie cats I found. They resemble my boys in most ways, except the grey tabby has blue eyes instead of green like Skeeters. Anyhow, check out these big-eyed, big-headed "L'il Peepers":

Shadow (aka Binx):








and Pepper (aka Skeeter):


----------



## tigersmom (Sep 9, 2004)

Aw, cute! They MUST have an orange tabby! Where did you find them?


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

tigersmom said:


> Aw, cute! They MUST have an orange tabby! Where did you find them?


They do have an orange tabby! His name is Chili, I think. 

I found mine in a local toy store, but if you type in Russ Lil Peepers in Google, you'll find a bunch of places. I payed 9.99 each, but some places have them for 8.99.

Edit:

Yup, here he is:


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

oh that's TOO cute!


----------



## tigersmom (Sep 9, 2004)

So cute, thanks!


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

I have those too!!! I got mine at Hallmark for 9.99 and they have the bigger ones for 19.99!


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Yay! These are fab - here's pages of 'em!

http://www.coolanimalstuff.com/brands/russ/peepers


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I love their sad eyes, they are soo cute!


----------



## mismodliz (Dec 5, 2003)

I checked out that link... I want them all!!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

*Stephanie:*










*Scully:*










*and Beeper:*










*Alas, tortoiseshells aren't a very popular pattern :roll: *


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Got one for V-Day!


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

Aww...DesnBaby! Your Lil' Peeper is so cute! See...there's one (or a few!) for everyone!  I hope you had a happy Valentine's day.


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

This one isn't the same type of cat, my Dad gave this to me in Januay, just because. It looks just like Ophie and Malcolm! it is a Mary Meyers Flip Flop
animal.


----------

